# Aerobie Aeropress opinions



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Will be heading for Cornwall fairly soon for the first of my regular self catering breaks, so I was wondering about alternatives to the old faithful french press that I take for coffee fixes.

I would welcome any opinions and experiences using one from fellow forum members, Glenn at least has a working knowledge going by his sig.

Don


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've had one for over a year for use in the office - I can't have an espresso machine, but it only needs a kettle and an Aeropress to make good coffee. We also take one away with us when we are staying in hotels, as I'm hopeless without a decent cup of coffee in the morning. Don't believe all the hideous publicity that Aeropress put out - if you believed what they say on the box and in the you'd think that it was the ONLY way to make acceptable espresso. But they DO make good coffee. Grind needs to be a fair bit more coarse than for an espresso. My best tip: make it strong and water it down if you have to, rather than pressing too much water through the coffee.

However, we also do a fair bit of self-catering (being dog owners), and there is a better solution - the Mokka pot. You'll have a cooker hob if you're self-catering, and in my opinion, Mokkas - if used properly - make the next best coffee short of an espresso machine. (Witness their use in just about every Italian household.) Even better is the Bialetti Brikka, a Mokka pot with a device that lets the coffee build up some pressure before it releases into the top vessel in an instant splurge. It even produces (sort of) crema.

I prefer either of these two methods to a French press, as I've never been able to get away with the way that the finished coffee sits on top of the grounds until its poured. This doesn't happen with either of the other two methods.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for that, will have a look the Bialetti or similar, have a suspicion that TKmaxx often have devices of that nature.

Don


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Don: Personally, I'd beware of the cheaper ones from TKs - although I've also seen Bialettis in there from time to time. It's worth paying a bit extra, if only to know that you're getting a safety valve that's likely to work. (Would you trust one on a £5 mokka?). The Brikkas are expensive, but imho they are worth the extra. I suppose you could always try a cheap one to see if it suits you.

Top tips: These machines conduct heat very well, and it's easy to scorch the coffee. They work best for me if I fill the base with hot, rather than cold, water. That way they are on the hob for a shorter period before the coffee pushes through - and then pour immediately. And, importantly, the more they are used the better they get - something to do with a coating forming on the aluminium. Mine never see any soap or detergent - and certainly never go in a dishwasher. Just wash in hot water and wipe out after use with a kitchen towel. Never store them assembled - they go mouldy.

All above are just my opinions - but they work for me.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Aeropress is a very clean brewing method and imo better than French Press but the flavour and texture profiles are very different.

The inverted method is the one I use the most and I take my Aeropress away with me to hotels as well.

Grind a little coarser than espresso and you can get away with both filter and espresso roasts by adjusting the grind accordingly (grind finer for filter roasted coffees)

Make sure you have a stable cup to press down onto - I used enough force to shatter a glass, so now stick to solid glass vs ceramic

Make sure you pre-heat the vessel (as with any coffee)

Most importantly, rinse your filter! There is a noticeable taste benefit in doing so


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

> Personally, I'd beware of the cheaper ones from TKs, if only to know that you're getting a safety valve that's likely to work





> I used enough force to shatter a glass


Seems I am off on a dangerous sports outing rather than a coffee gadget hunt LOL, that is when I am at last allowed to drive again.

Thanks for the info guys.

Don


----------



## Harry Worthington (Apr 10, 2010)

DonRJ,

This might be of interest to you (if only just to make you laugh) - About £75.

http://www.handpresso.com/






http://www.amazon.co.uk/HPWILD-Handpresso-Wild-Expresso-Maker/dp/B0013UEFHA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=kitchen&qid=1272400828&sr=8-1

Regards,

Harry.


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi,

I got an aeropress for Xmas and I'm really happy with the results. Only thing is I never seem to be able to get much of a crema, is there something I can do to change this?

So far I've only tried it with HasBean Jabberwockey and Illy Espresso (dark/rich roast).

Thanks!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Scrufftyguy. The thing with an aeropress is they really do make a great cup of coffee, but they don't make espresso. Espresso requires around 9bar of pressure through a tightly compacted bed of coffee, and you don't get anywhere near that with an Aeropress. This means that while you won't get crema, you will get a lovely brew!


----------



## scrufftyguy (Jan 6, 2011)

I've definitely got no complaints about the coffee it makes! Just wondered if there was something I could do to get a better crema, I hadn't realised it was the high pressure that was needed to get the crema. Thanks for clearing things up for me!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you're looking for a portable espresso maker then I highly recommend a mypressi TWIST (best price £142.95)

Alternatively, the Handpresso (best price £69), which I have not had much exposure to, but member *Vintagecigarman* has recently purchased one

The Aeropress is more akin to filter coffee.


----------

